# How to cut vinyl lineals for windows



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for reading...

I'm trying to install vinyl lineals (trim) around exterior of windows. I tried a 45 cut on both horizontal and vertical, with the angle meeting like interior trim would look. However, this doesn't allow for proper water run off. So I caulked the cut. This didn't work out to well (in laymens terms, it was a pain in the ass) and the caulk wouldn't hold the two 45's together. Anyone have some tips on how to do this? I really want to have the exterior of my new windows look nice, but I'm running out of vinyl lineal material and patience. My next thought would be azek pvc trim and J around that, but I'm determined to learn the right way with the stuff I have.

Pic is attached with what I have so far. You probably can't see the details I'm discussing, but can get the general idea of what I'm working with. thanks all


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.certainteed.com/additionalresources/docs/510.pdf


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Exactly what I needed!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

luvdairish said:


> Thanks for reading...
> 
> I'm trying to install vinyl lineals (trim) around exterior of windows. I tried a 45 cut on both horizontal and vertical, with the angle meeting like interior trim would look. However, this doesn't allow for proper water run off. So I caulked the cut. This didn't work out to well (in laymens terms, it was a pain in the ass) and the caulk wouldn't hold the two 45's together. Anyone have some tips on how to do this? I really want to have the exterior of my new windows look nice, but I'm running out of vinyl lineal material and patience. My next thought would be azek pvc trim and J around that, but I'm determined to learn the right way with the stuff I have.
> 
> Pic is attached with what I have so far. You probably can't see the details I'm discussing, but can get the general idea of what I'm working with. thanks all


Just out of curiosity, how come you didn't do a quick search how to do it the right way before you started doing this? 

For DIY'ers and professionals who have never done a project before, why not find out how to do it first before you start and waste time and materials?

Why do people do things like this all the time?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

If you can get them to look like this, I'd be satisfied. Make sure you account for movement of the material. If you lap it too tight, it will buckle when it expands, too loose and it will look unattractive when it contracts.

There are a series of cuts and folds that should be incorporated into the install to insure proper water management.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd be worried about the head flashing on your window for water control..... Remember to back prime cedar bevel siding with a house wrap. Or a rain screen with an impermeable plastic wall face as pictured above so the wall system can breathe and dry to the outside.

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how...dows-and-flashing-correctly.aspx?nterms=63740

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...WO8aAe&sig=AHIEtbTHa3XRIv3GvYAMWrZBbBZoIUXgxw

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-105-understanding-drainage-planes

Gary


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can do it,your mostly there:thumbup:


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Joe Carola said:


> Just out of curiosity, how come you didn't do a quick search how to do it the right way before you started doing this?
> 
> For DIY'ers and professionals who have never done a project before, why not find out how to do it first before you start and waste time and materials?
> 
> Why do people do things like this all the time?


I did a search, but didn't find the document that was provided here. I'm definitely not a pro, but as a DIY'er, I'm still saving mega bucks even if I have to purchase more material. Of course I would like to save time and money, but it's all part of learning in my book. For instance, I've been redoing J-channel around my door a few times now. These are things I will never forget. No complaints here. Just happy to have the help of this forum and patience of my better half


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

luvdairish said:


> I did a search, but didn't find the document that was provided here. I'm definitely not a pro, but as a DIY'er, I'm still saving mega bucks even if I have to purchase more material. Of course I would like to save time and money, but it's all part of learning in my book. For instance, I've been redoing J-channel around my door a few times now. These are things I will never forget. No complaints here. Just happy to have the help of this forum and patience of my better half


My point is that you have the product name and you said you did a search and did not find anything. Well, you can always call the company and ask.If you searched hard enough you would've found it. I would not even start a project that I have never done before I find out first how to do it. 

Like you said that you're saving mega bucks by doing it yourself, why would you not find out first how to do it instead of wasting that money your saving on buying more material? 

I'm all for learning and still have a lot to learn, but not finding out how to do a project the right way before starting and wasting expensive material is not a good way to learn unless you have extra money to burn.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i remember my first lineal install:whistling2:that doc is from the certainteed pro site,weve been watching your progress and i think your doing great:thumbsup:your windows are well flashed which is the most important part


----------

